# ALEX FROM GOODTIMES TOPIC



## WinLoseOrTie (Sep 29, 2006)

ANYBODY WHO WANTS TO HOP ,GOODTIMES WILL BE PULLING UP TO HOP WITH HEAVY ARTILERY SO GIVE IT YOUR BEST SHOT CAUSE YOU ALREADY KNOW WHAT I BRING TO THE TABLE :biggrin:


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by WinLoseOrTie_@Aug 3 2009, 10:25 PM~14667579
> *ANYBODY WHO WANTS TO HOP ,GOODTIMES WILL BE PULLING UP TO HOP WITH HEAVY ARTILERY SO GIVE IT YOUR BEST SHOT CAUSE YOU ALREADY KNOW WHAT I BRING TO THE TABLE :biggrin:
> *


WE GOT YOUR BACK FOO WE WILL BE THERE 2 SUPPORT


----------



## WinLoseOrTie (Sep 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by NOTHING BUT TROUBLE_@Aug 3 2009, 10:28 PM~14667618
> *WE GOT YOUR BACK FOO WE WILL BE THERE 2 SUPPORT
> *


WE GONNA LEAVE BUMPER MARKS FOR EVIDENCE OF GOODTIMES SHOWING UP AND PUTTING IT DOWN


----------



## MELLOMAN (Dec 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by WinLoseOrTie_@Aug 3 2009, 10:30 PM~14667643
> *WE GONNA LEAVE BUMPER MARKS FOR EVIDENCE OF GOODTIMES SHOWING UP AND PUTTING IT DOWN
> *


IM THERE GOODTIMES ROAD TRIP :biggrin:


----------



## WinLoseOrTie (Sep 29, 2006)

ANYBODY FROM SAN DIEGO WANNA HOP,AND I MEAN ANYBODY.EVEN IF THE CAR ISN'T YOURS(CHAIO)LETS DO THIS SHIT CAUSE AS SOON AS I GET TO S.D I'M PULLING UP TO ANY CAR I SEE WITHOUT A GOODTIMES PLAQUE AND TO ME IT DOESN'T MATTER WHETHER I WIN,LOSE OR TIE CAUSE YOU ALREADY KNOW IT GOODTIMES TILL I DIE :burn: :angel:


----------



## WinLoseOrTie (Sep 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MELLOMAN_@Aug 3 2009, 10:35 PM~14667703
> *IM THERE GOODTIMES ROAD TRIP :biggrin:
> *


THEN BE READY FOR SAN DIEGO THIS SUNDAY TOO


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by WinLoseOrTie_@Aug 3 2009, 10:35 PM~14667714
> *ANYBODY FROM SAN DIEGO WANNA HOP,AND I MEAN ANYBODY.EVEN IF THE CAR ISN'T YOURS(CHAIO)LETS DO THIS SHIT CAUSE AS SOON AS I GET TO S.D I'M PULLING UP TO ANY CAR I SEE WITHOUT A GOODTIMES PLAQUE AND TO ME IT DOESN'T MATTER WHETHER I WIN,LOSE OR TIE CAUSE YOU ALREADY KNOW IT GOODTIMES TILL I DIE :burn:  :angel:
> *


THIS MUTHA FUKA GOING CRAZY BUT WE WITH YOU FOO VICTORVILLE AND SAN DIEGO HERE WE COME


----------



## 67 Rider (Dec 13, 2007)

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## ~TRU~ (Feb 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by WinLoseOrTie_@Aug 3 2009, 11:35 PM~14667714
> *ANYBODY FROM SAN DIEGO WANNA HOP,AND I MEAN ANYBODY.EVEN IF THE CAR ISN'T YOURS(CHAIO)LETS DO THIS SHIT CAUSE AS SOON AS I GET TO S.D I'M PULLING UP TO ANY CAR I SEE WITHOUT A GOODTIMES PLAQUE AND TO ME IT DOESN'T MATTER WHETHER I WIN,LOSE OR TIE CAUSE YOU ALREADY KNOW IT GOODTIMES TILL I DIE :burn:  :angel:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: THATS RIGHT GOODTIMER.


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

TTT


----------



## ANGELBOY (Sep 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by WinLoseOrTie_@Aug 3 2009, 10:35 PM~14667714
> *ANYBODY FROM SAN DIEGO WANNA HOP,AND I MEAN ANYBODY.EVEN IF THE CAR ISN'T YOURS(CHAIO)LETS DO THIS SHIT CAUSE AS SOON AS I GET TO S.D I'M PULLING UP TO ANY CAR I SEE WITHOUT A GOODTIMES PLAQUE AND TO ME IT DOESN'T MATTER WHETHER I WIN,LOSE OR TIE CAUSE YOU ALREADY KNOW IT GOODTIMES TILL I DIE :burn:  :angel:
> *


 :dunno: hno: hno: hno: hno:


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)

:0 :0 :0 alex putting it down


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)

alex putting down all day everyday


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :around: :around: :around: :around:


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)

:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GARCIA CUSTOMS_@Aug 3 2009, 11:15 PM~14668153
> *:0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0
> *


WUS SUP HAPPY


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GARCIA CUSTOMS_@Aug 3 2009, 11:14 PM~14668145
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :around:  :around:  :around:  :around:
> *


THANKS HAPPY YOU CREATED A MONSTER :biggrin:


----------



## ANGELBOY (Sep 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by GARCIA CUSTOMS_@Aug 3 2009, 11:14 PM~14668145
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :around:  :around:  :around:  :around:
> *


HAPPY WTF YOU GIVE THIS GUY


----------



## ~TRU~ (Feb 23, 2006)

HERE WE GO AGIAN :biggrin:


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ANGELBOY_@Aug 3 2009, 11:19 PM~14668195
> *HAPPY WTF YOU GIVE THIS GUY
> *


X2 :biggrin:


----------



## B'CITY (Aug 4, 2009)

so what it do alex BEACHCITY HEAR YOU KNOCN WE B AT LAIDS 2MRW NYTE :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

TTT


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by B'CITY_@Aug 3 2009, 11:57 PM~14668455
> *so what it do alex BEACHCITY HEAR YOU KNOCN WE B AT LAIDS 2MRW NYTE  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


 ALEX ATT WORK I HAVE HIM ON THE PHONE HE SAID ITS ON HOMIE AND IF YOU GET STUCK HE WANTS YOU 2 RETIRE THAT CAR :biggrin:


----------



## B'CITY (Aug 4, 2009)

HAHAHAHA RIIIIIIIIIITE


----------



## B'CITY (Aug 4, 2009)

RETIRE MY ASSSSSSSSSS


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by B'CITY_@Aug 4 2009, 12:25 AM~14668622
> *HAHAHAHA RIIIIIIIIIITE
> *


BUT HE SAID HE WILL BE THERE


----------



## B'CITY (Aug 4, 2009)

THAT MEANS ALOOOOOOT OF FOOLZ NEED TO RETIRE


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

TTT


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

ALEX TTMFT PURO GOODTIMES


----------



## milkbone (Nov 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by WinLoseOrTie_@Aug 4 2009, 01:35 AM~14667714
> *ANYBODY FROM SAN DIEGO WANNA HOP,AND I MEAN ANYBODY.EVEN IF THE CAR ISN'T YOURS(CHAIO)LETS DO THIS SHIT CAUSE AS SOON AS I GET TO S.D I'M PULLING UP TO ANY CAR I SEE WITHOUT A GOODTIMES PLAQUE AND TO ME IT DOESN'T MATTER WHETHER I WIN,LOSE OR TIE CAUSE YOU ALREADY KNOW IT GOODTIMES TILL I DIE :burn:  :angel:
> *


Keep puttin down Alex
:thumbsup:


----------



## 1 LOW AZTEC (Aug 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by WinLoseOrTie_@Aug 3 2009, 10:35 PM~14667714
> *ANYBODY FROM SAN DIEGO WANNA HOP,AND I MEAN ANYBODY.EVEN IF THE CAR ISN'T YOURS(CHAIO)LETS DO THIS SHIT CAUSE AS SOON AS I GET TO S.D I'M PULLING UP TO ANY CAR I SEE WITHOUT A GOODTIMES PLAQUE AND TO ME IT DOESN'T MATTER WHETHER I WIN,LOSE OR TIE CAUSE YOU ALREADY KNOW IT GOODTIMES TILL I DIE :burn:  :angel:
> *


WE NEED THIS FUCKER TO COME TO THE 505 CARNAL JUST TO SERVE SOME PERRITOS YOU KNOW WHAT I AM TAKING ABOUT GOODTIMES TILL THE CASKET DROPS PERRITO I GOT YOUR BACK 150% ALEX AND HOP THE FUCKER TILL THE FRAME BREAKS :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## scrape'n-by (Jul 17, 2009)

thats wuz up keepn it real..much love from ya atl goodtimers


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by WinLoseOrTie_@Aug 3 2009, 10:25 PM~14667579
> *ANYBODY WHO WANTS TO HOP ,GOODTIMES WILL BE PULLING UP TO HOP WITH HEAVY ARTILERY SO GIVE IT YOUR BEST SHOT CAUSE YOU ALREADY KNOW WHAT I BRING TO THE TABLE :biggrin:
> *


*WE GOT YOU PERRITO..........ILL BE THERE FO SHO!!!!* :biggrin:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

:wave:GT


----------



## bumberent (Jul 20, 2008)

I CAN GURANTEED 1 LOST AS SOON AS U GET TO SAN DIEGO :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 



<embed width="448" height="361" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" src="http://i557.photobucket.com/player.swf?file=http://vid557.photobucket.com/albums/ss16/bumberent/df143.flv">


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by WinLoseOrTie_@Aug 3 2009, 10:35 PM~14667714
> *ANYBODY FROM SAN DIEGO WANNA HOP,AND I MEAN ANYBODY.EVEN IF THE CAR ISN'T YOURS(CHAIO)LETS DO THIS SHIT CAUSE AS SOON AS I GET TO S.D I'M PULLING UP TO ANY CAR I SEE WITHOUT A GOODTIMES PLAQUE AND TO ME IT DOESN'T MATTER WHETHER I WIN,LOSE OR TIE CAUSE YOU ALREADY KNOW IT GOODTIMES TILL I DIE :burn:  :angel:
> *


 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)




----------



## BIGRUBE644 (Aug 30, 2007)

BAMMMHHHHHHHH. </span>


----------



## Ganso313 (Nov 27, 2004)




----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 


adda boy alex keep holden it down the regals worken :thumbsup:


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

i guess its beach city and good times;ohhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

;;;;;;;;;;let it swang;;;;;;;;;;;;;


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by WinLoseOrTie_@Aug 3 2009, 10:35 PM~14667714
> *ANYBODY FROM SAN DIEGO WANNA HOP,AND I MEAN ANYBODY.EVEN IF THE CAR ISN'T YOURS(CHAIO)LETS DO THIS SHIT CAUSE AS SOON AS I GET TO S.D I'M PULLING UP TO ANY CAR I SEE WITHOUT A GOODTIMES PLAQUE AND TO ME IT DOESN'T MATTER WHETHER I WIN,LOSE OR TIE CAUSE YOU ALREADY KNOW IT GOODTIMES TILL I DIE :burn:  :angel:
> *



hold it down GOODTIMER


----------



## LVdroe (Feb 21, 2007)

GOOD TIMES PUUTING IN WORK ... ALEX SWANGIn ON FOOLZ


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

TTT


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

TTT


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LVdroe_@Aug 4 2009, 04:25 PM~14674541
> *GOOD TIMES PUUTING IN WORK ... ALEX  SWANGIn ON FOOLZ
> *


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)




----------



## CHENTEX3 (Aug 31, 2005)

:420: :0 :yes: :thumbsup: :biggrin: uffin:


----------



## WinLoseOrTie (Sep 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bumberent_@Aug 4 2009, 11:02 AM~14671385
> *I CAN GURANTEED 1 LOST AS SOON AS  U GET TO SAN DIEGO :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


I AIN'T SCARED OF NO NUUCKA.WIN,LOSE OR TIE.I JUST WIN MORE THAN ANYTHING :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## bmorelac (Oct 3, 2007)

go ahead and break em off alex, we got your back homie!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by WinLoseOrTie_@Aug 4 2009, 06:56 PM~14676085
> *I AIN'T SCARED OF NO NUUCKA.WIN,LOSE OR TIE.I JUST WIN MORE THAN ANYTHING :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


*A LA MADRE PERRITO ESTAS PESADO......LIKE BOOOOOOOOOOWWWWW!!!!* :biggrin: :0


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

*LIKE BOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOWWW!!!* :biggrin:


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 1 LOW AZTEC_@Aug 4 2009, 06:09 AM~14669118
> *WE NEED THIS FUCKER TO COME TO THE 505 CARNAL JUST TO SERVE SOME PERRITOS YOU KNOW WHAT I AM TAKING ABOUT GOODTIMES TILL THE CASKET DROPS PERRITO I GOT YOUR BACK 150% ALEX AND HOP THE FUCKER TILL THE FRAME BREAKS  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


i would like to see alex in the 505


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by B'CITY_@Aug 4 2009, 12:26 AM~14668623
> *RETIRE MY ASSSSSSSSSS
> *


ANY PICS OF THE HOPP TONITE ?


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CHUCKIEBOY63_@Aug 4 2009, 09:48 PM~14678160
> *LIKE BOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOWWW!!! :biggrin:
> *


ALEX DID GOOD TONITE @ KOOL AIDS LOKO GT 4 LIFE


----------



## BIGRUBE644 (Aug 30, 2007)

NUGGA IT WAS BACK BUMPER ALL NIGHT LONG BROKE DOWN .THEY WAS LIKE WHAT HAPPEN I SAID NIKKA SHHHHHHHHHHHHHH. WE BOUT TO TAKE CARE OF THIS SHIT ALEX WAS RUNNING AROUND LIKE A CHICKEN WITH OUT A HEAD I GAVE HIM A BAMHHHHHH AND THEN HE GOT BACK UP AND HE WAS COOL .. TO ALL BACK BUMPER.... HAHAHAHAHAAHA :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## BIGRUBE644 (Aug 30, 2007)

BACK BUMPER , BACK BUMPER HIGH DESERT COME FRIDAY WAACHA !!!!!
THE BIG GT AKA GOODTIMES BOYS ARE COMING TO TOWN AND MASHING !!


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIGRUBE644_@Aug 5 2009, 01:36 AM~14679921
> *BACK BUMPER , BACK BUMPER HIGH DESERT  COME FRIDAY  WAACHA !!!!!
> THE BIG GT AKA    GOODTIMES BOYS ARE COMING TO TOWN AND MASHING !!
> *


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIGRUBE644_@Aug 5 2009, 01:32 AM~14679904
> *NUGGA IT WAS BACK BUMPER ALL NIGHT LONG BROKE DOWN .THEY WAS LIKE WHAT HAPPEN I SAID NIKKA  SHHHHHHHHHHHHHH. WE BOUT TO TAKE CARE OF THIS  SHIT ALEX WAS RUNNING AROUND LIKE A CHICKEN WITH OUT A HEAD  I GAVE HIM A BAMHHHHHH AND THEN HE GOT BACK UP AND HE WAS COOL .. TO ALL BACK BUMPER.... HAHAHAHAHAAHA  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## BIGRUBE644 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by NOTHING BUT TROUBLE_@Aug 5 2009, 01:40 AM~14679933
> *
> *


X2


----------



## BIGRUBE644 (Aug 30, 2007)

THEN COMING TO DIEGO AND MASHING ON ALL THAT WANTS SOME GET SOME.


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIGRUBE644_@Aug 5 2009, 01:45 AM~14679955
> *THEN COMING TO DIEGO AND MASHING ON ALL THAT WANTS SOME GET SOME.
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NOTHING BUT TROUBLE_@Aug 5 2009, 01:40 AM~14679933
> *
> *


 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## WinLoseOrTie (Sep 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DIPN714_@Aug 4 2009, 03:40 PM~14674083
> *i guess its beach city and good times;ohhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh
> *


BEACH CITY ASK FOR IT,SO THEY GOT.OVER AND OVER AND OVER AND OVER AGAIN :twak: :twak: :buttkick: :buttkick:


----------



## Purple Haze (Aug 9, 2004)

Go out there and bust some ass GOODTIMER! :biggrin:


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## WinLoseOrTie (Sep 29, 2006)

ITS BEEN 2 AND A HALF YEARS THAT GOODTIMES BEEN BREAKING YOU GUYS OFF.1 CAR FROM MY CLUB AGAINST YOUR WHOLE CLUB AND YOU STILL HAVEN'T BEAT ME ONCE.LOOKS LIKE YOUR BACK WHERE YOU STARTED FROM.THE BOTTOM BECAUSE GOODTIMES IS ON TOP :thumbsup:


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by WinLoseOrTie_@Aug 5 2009, 07:45 PM~14688169
> *ITS BEEN 2 AND A HALF YEARS THAT GOODTIMES BEEN BREAKING YOU GUYS OFF.1 CAR FROM MY CLUB AGAINST YOUR WHOLE CLUB AND YOU STILL HAVEN'T BEAT ME ONCE.LOOKS LIKE YOUR BACK WHERE YOU STARTED FROM.THE BOTTOM BECAUSE GOODTIMES IS ON TOP :thumbsup:
> *


DO YOUR THING ALEX MIGHTY GT :thumbsup:


----------



## ~TRU~ (Feb 23, 2006)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: YOU SAID IT LIKE A G HOMIE , GOODTIMES ON TOP HOMIE.


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

TTT


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CHUCKIEBOY63_@Aug 4 2009, 09:48 PM~14678160
> *LIKE BOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOWWW!!! :biggrin:
> *


----------



## SIK_9D1 (Sep 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by WinLoseOrTie_@Aug 5 2009, 07:45 PM~14688169
> *ITS BEEN 2 AND A HALF YEARS THAT GOODTIMES BEEN BREAKING YOU GUYS OFF.1 CAR FROM MY CLUB AGAINST YOUR WHOLE CLUB AND YOU STILL HAVEN'T BEAT ME ONCE.LOOKS LIKE YOUR BACK WHERE YOU STARTED FROM.THE BOTTOM BECAUSE GOODTIMES IS ON TOP :thumbsup:
> *


 :worship:


----------



## gmorg (Oct 31, 2007)

Dena 4 life broke beach city off too


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by WinLoseOrTie_@Aug 5 2009, 07:45 PM~14688169
> *ITS BEEN 2 AND A HALF YEARS THAT GOODTIMES BEEN BREAKING YOU GUYS OFF.1 CAR FROM MY CLUB AGAINST YOUR WHOLE CLUB AND YOU STILL HAVEN'T BEAT ME ONCE.LOOKS LIKE YOUR BACK WHERE YOU STARTED FROM.THE BOTTOM BECAUSE GOODTIMES IS ON TOP :thumbsup:
> *


*THEY WATCHING...........GOODTIMES CC PERRITO...LIKE BOOOOOWWWW* :h5:


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

*2 MORE DAYS...........*


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NOTHING BUT TROUBLE_@Aug 5 2009, 07:52 PM~14688241
> *TTT
> *


 :h5:


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

PINCHE ALEX DO YOUR THING LOKO PURO GOODTIMES TTT


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by WinLoseOrTie_@Aug 5 2009, 07:45 PM~14688169
> *ITS BEEN 2 AND A HALF YEARS THAT GOODTIMES BEEN BREAKING YOU GUYS OFF.1 CAR FROM MY CLUB AGAINST YOUR WHOLE CLUB AND YOU STILL HAVEN'T BEAT ME ONCE.LOOKS LIKE YOUR BACK WHERE YOU STARTED FROM.THE BOTTOM BECAUSE GOODTIMES IS ON TOP :thumbsup:
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by gmorg_@Aug 5 2009, 09:09 PM~14689131
> *Dena 4 life broke beach city off too
> *


DENA WAS DOING WORK


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

FUKIN ALEX HAS HIS OWN TOPIC NOW :biggrin:


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)




----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)




----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NOTHING BUT TROUBLE_@Aug 6 2009, 01:10 AM~14690801
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

*DAMN PERRITO YOU WERE CALLING OUT TO MANY HEADS, SO THEY ROLLED ALL YOUR TOPICS INTO ONE CHICKEN LITTLE...I GUESS YOU WAS MAKING TO MUCH NOISE!!!!! AHAHHAHAHAHAH FUCK IT!!!!* :biggrin:


----------



## WinLoseOrTie (Sep 29, 2006)

hey chaio,remember las vegas
last year uffin:


----------



## WinLoseOrTie (Sep 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by WinLoseOrTie_@Aug 6 2009, 08:17 AM~14692104
> *hey chaio,remember las vegas
> last year uffin:
> *


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

BIG AL SAID IT


----------



## 61Dreams (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## 61Dreams (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## 61Dreams (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## 61Dreams (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## 61Dreams (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## beachcity (Oct 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by NOTHING BUT TROUBLE_@Aug 6 2009, 12:22 AM~14690589
> *DENA WAS DOING WORK
> *


yall going to make the real beach city come out of retirement lol


----------



## purecandy az (Dec 27, 2007)




----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)




----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)




----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)




----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)




----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)




----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by beachcity_@Aug 6 2009, 08:47 AM~14692316
> *yall going to make the real beach city come out of retirement lol
> *


 :biggrin: WELCOME BACK THEN :biggrin:


----------



## WinLoseOrTie (Sep 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by beachcity_@Aug 6 2009, 08:47 AM~14692316
> *yall going to make the real beach city come out of retirement lol
> *


REAL MUTHAFUCKEN GEEEZ DON'T RETIRE.WE STAY PUTTIN IN WERK.IF U WANT SOME COME GET SOME. BUT LET ME KNOW,IF NOT GO TO THE OFF TOPIC OR SOMETHING.
BY THE WAY,WHY DOES IT SAY CAR CLUB=LOOKIN FOR A NEW HOME :dunno: :thumbsdown:
I STAY GOODTIMES LIKE THE BACK OF MY HEAD,FOREVER AND THEN SOME :thumbsup:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

:0 :0 :0


----------



## beachcity (Oct 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by WinLoseOrTie_@Aug 6 2009, 10:07 AM~14692953
> *REAL MUTHAFUCKEN GEEEZ DON'T RETIRE.WE STAY PUTTIN IN WERK.IF U WANT SOME COME GET SOME. BUT LET ME KNOW,IF NOT GO TO THE OFF TOPIC OR SOMETHING.
> BY THE WAY,WHY DOES IT SAY CAR CLUB=LOOKIN FOR A NEW HOME :dunno:  :thumbsdown:
> I STAY GOODTIMES LIKE THE BACK OF MY HEAD,FOREVER AND THEN SOME  :thumbsup:
> *


there you go talkin shit alex. you must really miss me i miss you too :loco:


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIG TURTLE_@Aug 6 2009, 09:34 AM~14692654
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:0 :thumbsup: nice work looken good


----------



## beachcity (Oct 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by beachcity_@Aug 6 2009, 10:22 AM~14693063
> *there you go talkin shit alex. you must really miss me i miss you too  :loco:
> *


just call me the lone ranger then lol


----------



## beachcity (Oct 3, 2006)

stop bangin on me hno:


----------



## Hernan (Oct 8, 2002)

QUE PASA ALEX.........  :biggrin:


----------



## WinLoseOrTie (Sep 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by beachcity_@Aug 6 2009, 10:22 AM~14693063
> *there you go talkin shit alex. you must really miss me i miss you too  :loco:
> *


ENUFF SAID.LET ME KNOW HOW THEY ARE TREATING YOU AT THE RETIREMENT CENTER,BECAUSE I'LL NEVER KNOW NOTHING ABOUT THAT :nono: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## WinLoseOrTie (Sep 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hernan_@Aug 6 2009, 10:25 AM~14693096
> *QUE PASA ALEX.........   :biggrin:
> *


GETTIN READY FOR A HOP IN VICTORVILLE FOR TOMORROW.
HOW ARE YOU DOING


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)




----------



## beachcity (Oct 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by WinLoseOrTie_@Aug 6 2009, 10:26 AM~14693105
> *ENUFF SAID.LET ME KNOW HOW THEY ARE TREATING YOU AT THE RETIREMENT CENTER,BECAUSE I'LL NEVER KNOW NOTHING ABOUT THAT :nono:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


pretty good three hots and a cott lol :biggrin:


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)




----------



## WinLoseOrTie (Sep 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by beachcity_@Aug 6 2009, 10:29 AM~14693135
> *pretty good three hots and a cott lol :biggrin:
> *


YOU CAN REP GOODTIMES IN THE LBC


----------



## beachcity (Oct 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by WinLoseOrTie_@Aug 6 2009, 10:32 AM~14693162
> *YOU CAN REP GOODTIMES IN THE LBC
> *


im in kansas right now


----------



## WinLoseOrTie (Sep 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by beachcity_@Aug 6 2009, 10:33 AM~14693172
> *im in kansas right now
> *


WE GOT A KANSAS CHAPTER,HIT THEM UP.BUT ONLY IF ITS A LIFETIME SENTENCE


----------



## Hernan (Oct 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by WinLoseOrTie_@Aug 6 2009, 10:28 AM~14693129
> *GETTIN READY FOR A HOP IN VICTORVILLE FOR TOMORROW.
> HOW ARE YOU DOING
> *


GOOD, charge them pilas!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## beachcity (Oct 3, 2006)

you so crazzzy :420:


----------



## beachcity (Oct 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by beachcity_@Aug 6 2009, 10:34 AM~14693189
> *you so crazzzy  :420:
> *


i already talked to jermaine and them at little mo's


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by WinLoseOrTie_@Aug 6 2009, 10:34 AM~14693183
> *WE GOT A KANSAS CHAPTER,HIT THEM UP.BUT ONLY IF ITS A LIFETIME SENTENCE
> *


----------



## beachcity (Oct 3, 2006)

they are real cool :thumbsup:


----------



## WinLoseOrTie (Sep 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by beachcity_@Aug 6 2009, 10:35 AM~14693199
> *i already talked to jermaine and them at little mo's
> *


SO ARE YOU SOON TO BE AGOODTIMER OR WHAT.STOP BEATING AROUND THE BUSH


----------



## beachcity (Oct 3, 2006)

stop it


----------



## NEXT LEVEL CC (Apr 30, 2009)

WAD UP ALEX. :thumbsup:


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)




----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by NOTHING BUT TROUBLE_@Aug 6 2009, 10:29 AM~14693134
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:0


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

ALEX'S OLD REGAL


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)




----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)




----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NOTHING BUT TROUBLE_@Aug 6 2009, 10:53 AM~14693375
> *
> 
> 
> ...


*LET EM KNOW PERRITO THE ONDA DONT SHINE NO SHOES.......* :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## CROWNROYAL (Jun 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CHUCKIEBOY63_@Aug 6 2009, 11:01 AM~14693457
> *LET EM KNOW PERRITO THE ONDA DONT SHINE NO SHOES....... :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


AHAAHAHAHAHAH


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NOTHING BUT TROUBLE_@Aug 6 2009, 10:55 AM~14693391
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 AND RIGHT AFTER THAT HE TRIED TO HOP IT AT ELYSIAN LOOKN LIKE THAT........... :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

COPS WERE LIKE WTF HAPPENED?? :biggrin:


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Aug 6 2009, 11:06 AM~14693497
> *:0 AND RIGHT AFTER THAT HE TRIED TO HOP IT AT ELYSIAN LOOKN LIKE THAT........... :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

HE SAID HE WAS MAKING IT A VERT :biggrin:


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by THE REAL BIG M_@Aug 6 2009, 10:18 AM~14693024
> *:0  :0  :0
> *


X2.........SUP PERM....................LIKE UR QUOTES


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CROWNROYAL_@Aug 6 2009, 11:04 AM~14693479
> *AHAAHAHAHAHAH
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Aug 6 2009, 11:07 AM~14693504
> *COPS WERE LIKE WTF HAPPENED?? :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## BG T-ROY (Oct 31, 2008)

jason call me thys is bigg...........we gona have to show good times how we do it


----------



## beachcity (Oct 3, 2006)

sup happy whats good uffin:


----------



## WinLoseOrTie (Sep 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BG T-ROY_@Aug 6 2009, 11:31 AM~14693725
> *jason call me thys is bigg...........we gona have to show good times how we do it
> *


YOU ALREADY TRIED TO SHOW ME OVER AND OVER.LET ME TELL YOU THAT I WASN'T IMPRESSED.ONE TIME WE EVEN WENT TO BEACH CITY CUSTOMS TO LOOK FOR YOU GUYS AND NOBODY WAS HOME.SO WE PULLED UP TO ONE OF YOUR CARS AND BROKE YOU OFF AT YOUR OWN SHOP.I HAVE VIDEO TOO,LET ME MAKE A PHONE CALL SO I CAN POST IT UP :0 :0 :0


----------



## beachcity (Oct 3, 2006)

> YOU ALREADY TRIED TO SHOW ME OVER AND OVER.LET ME TELL YOU THAT I WASN'T IMPRESSED.ONE TIME WE EVEN WENT TO BEACH CITY CUSTOMS TO LOOK FOR YOU GUYS AND NOBODY WAS HOME.SO WE PULLED UP TO ONE OF YOUR CARS AND BROKE YOU OFF AT YOUR OWN SHOP.I HAVE VIDEO TOO,LET ME MAKE A PHONE CALL SO I CAN POST IT UP :0 :0 :0
> [/quot
> you are so full of shit alex post it up then show me when you ever broke me off
> post the video. lets see it :twak:


----------



## beachcity (Oct 3, 2006)

you seem to lose or tie more then anything lol


----------



## beachcity (Oct 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by WinLoseOrTie_@Aug 6 2009, 12:12 PM~14694128
> *YOU ALREADY TRIED TO SHOW ME OVER AND OVER.LET ME TELL YOU THAT I WASN'T IMPRESSED.ONE TIME WE EVEN WENT TO BEACH CITY CUSTOMS TO LOOK FOR YOU GUYS AND NOBODY WAS HOME.SO WE PULLED UP TO ONE OF YOUR CARS AND BROKE YOU OFF AT YOUR OWN SHOP.I HAVE VIDEO TOO,LET ME MAKE A PHONE CALL SO I CAN POST IT UP :0  :0  :0
> *


im sure it was parked that doesn't
count


----------



## beachcity (Oct 3, 2006)

you won against a car that was parked good job :thumbsup:


----------



## beachcity (Oct 3, 2006)

im just fuckin around i dont even have a car and im in the retirement home eatting and sleeping


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by beachcity_@Aug 6 2009, 10:48 AM~14693869
> *sup happy whats good  uffin:
> *


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by beachcity_@Aug 6 2009, 12:38 PM~14694430
> *im just fuckin around i dont even have a car and im in the retirement home eatting and sleeping
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)




----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

TTT


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

*G O O D T I M E S *


----------



## GOODTIMES CC (Sep 17, 2003)

TTT...


----------



## ~TRU~ (Feb 23, 2006)

damm perro you even got your own topic :biggrin: keep pushing homie , GOODTIMES doing big things.


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ~FULLTIMER~_@Aug 6 2009, 07:31 PM~14697999
> *damm perro you even got your own topic :biggrin: keep pushing homie , GOODTIMES doing big things.
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ~FULLTIMER~_@Aug 6 2009, 08:31 PM~14697999
> *damm perro you even got your own topic :biggrin: keep pushing homie , GOODTIMES doing big things.
> *


x2


----------



## andy_64_619 (Mar 4, 2009)

the cadi from diego is going to sky the fuck out of you, show up this weekend for the picnic with your little regal. were ready for anybody in LA im the king of this shit we calling you out step up


----------



## FiveNine619 (Feb 1, 2004)




----------



## WinLoseOrTie (Sep 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by andy_64_619_@Aug 6 2009, 10:07 PM~14699681
> *the cadi from diego is going  to sky the fuck out of you, show up this weekend for the picnic  with your little regal. were ready for anybody in LA im the king of this shit  we calling you out step up
> *


WE,WHAT DO YOU MEAN WE,YOU DON'T EVEN HAVE A CAR ,BETTER YET YOUR NOT EVEN IN A CAR.LET ME CALL SPIKE AND ORDER A CHEERLEADER SURVIVOR KIT 4 YOU.BESIDES I ALREADY BEAT THE IMPALA AND THE CADILLAC FROM SAN DIEGO SO IF I LOSE IT AIN'T NO BIG THANG.WHEN I GET BACK MY CAR WILL BE AT HAPPY'S HOUSE,YEAH (GARCIA CUSTOMS)GETTIN ALOT MORE INCHES.JUST BECAUSE THE CADI IS DOING GOOD NOW YOU GUYS ACT LIKE YOUR ALL TUFF NOW.I STAY ACTING THE SAME FROM WHEN I WAS ONLY HITTIN 75" TILL NOW.AND THATS LIKE A GGGGGGGGGGG.A GOODTIMER THAT GOES ABOUT HIS BUSINESS AND HANDLES HIS LIKE THE ONLY WAY HE KNOWS HOW.I'LL SEE YOU GUYS REAL SOON :thumbsup:


----------



## ~TRU~ (Feb 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by WinLoseOrTie_@Aug 6 2009, 11:40 PM~14700054
> *WE,WHAT DO YOU MEAN WE,YOU DON'T EVEN HAVE A CAR ,BETTER YET YOUR NOT EVEN IN A CAR.LET ME CALL SPIKE AND ORDER A CHEERLEADER SURVIVOR KIT 4 YOU.BESIDES I ALREADY BEAT THE IMPALA AND THE CADILLAC FROM SAN DIEGO SO IF I LOSE IT AIN'T NO BIG THANG.WHEN I GET BACK MY CAR WILL BE AT HAPPY'S HOUSE,YEAH (GARCIA CUSTOMS)GETTIN ALOT MORE INCHES.JUST BECAUSE THE CADI IS DOING GOOD NOW YOU GUYS ACT LIKE YOUR ALL TUFF NOW.I STAY ACTING THE SAME FROM WHEN I WAS ONLY HITTIN 75" TILL NOW.AND THATS LIKE A GGGGGGGGGGG.A GOODTIMER THAT GOES ABOUT HIS BUSINESS AND HANDLES HIS LIKE THE ONLY WAY HE KNOWS HOW.I'LL SEE YOU GUYS REAL SOON :thumbsup:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## sp00kyi3 (Feb 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by WinLoseOrTie_@Aug 6 2009, 09:28 AM~14693129
> *GETTIN READY FOR A HOP IN VICTORVILLE FOR TOMORROW.
> HOW ARE YOU DOING
> *


u cumin up to the high desert homie who u cumin to serve


----------



## Big nene 1 (Jan 27, 2005)

What up Big John!Alex gone hop crazy!


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Big nene 1_@Aug 7 2009, 12:15 AM~14700607
> *What up Big John!Alex gone hop crazy!
> *


 :biggrin: :yes:


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by andy_64_619_@Aug 6 2009, 09:07 PM~14699681
> *the cadi from diego is going  to sky the fuck out of you, show up this weekend for the picnic  with your little regal. were ready for anybody in LA im the king of this shit  we calling you out step up
> *


 :nono: :nono: :nono:


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

GOODTIMES TTT


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by NOTHING BUT TROUBLE_@Aug 7 2009, 12:18 AM~14700617
> *:biggrin:  :yes:
> *


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by WinLoseOrTie_@Aug 6 2009, 10:40 PM~14700054
> *WE,WHAT DO YOU MEAN WE,YOU DON'T EVEN HAVE A CAR ,BETTER YET YOUR NOT EVEN IN A CAR.LET ME CALL SPIKE AND ORDER A CHEERLEADER SURVIVOR KIT 4 YOU.BESIDES I ALREADY BEAT THE IMPALA AND THE CADILLAC FROM SAN DIEGO SO IF I LOSE IT AIN'T NO BIG THANG.WHEN I GET BACK MY CAR WILL BE AT HAPPY'S HOUSE,YEAH (GARCIA CUSTOMS)GETTIN ALOT MORE INCHES.JUST BECAUSE THE CADI IS DOING GOOD NOW YOU GUYS ACT LIKE YOUR ALL TUFF NOW.I STAY ACTING THE SAME FROM WHEN I WAS ONLY HITTIN 75" TILL NOW.AND THATS LIKE A GGGGGGGGGGG.A GOODTIMER THAT GOES ABOUT HIS BUSINESS AND HANDLES HIS LIKE THE ONLY WAY HE KNOWS HOW.I'LL SEE YOU GUYS REAL SOON :thumbsup:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> ALEX'S OLD REGAL
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

ttt


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by andy_64_619_@Aug 6 2009, 10:07 PM~14699681
> *the cadi from diego is going  to sky the fuck out of you, show up this weekend for the picnic  with your little regal. were ready for anybody in LA im the king of this shit  we calling you out step up
> *


 :nono: :loco: :buttkick:


----------



## ~TRU~ (Feb 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by andy_64_619_@Aug 6 2009, 11:07 PM~14699681
> *the cadi from diego is going  to sky the fuck out of you, show up this weekend for the picnic  with your little regal. were ready for anybody in LA im the king of this shit  we calling you out step up
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

*SEE EVERYONE TONIGHT AT THE HOP..........GOODTIMES* :biggrin:


----------



## BIGRUBE644 (Aug 30, 2007)

THE BIG GT S G V WILL BE UP THERE TO SUPPORT CHICKEN LIL


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

*COUNT DOWN BEGINS TILL TAKE OFF........*


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CHUCKIEBOY63_@Aug 7 2009, 05:01 PM~14706014
> *COUNT DOWN BEGINS TILL TAKE OFF........
> *


dont forget the pics homie


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by WestTexas_lowlow_@Aug 7 2009, 04:15 PM~14706131
> *dont forget the pics homie
> *


----------



## sp00kyi3 (Feb 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BIGRUBE644_@Aug 7 2009, 02:35 PM~14705788
> *THE BIG GT S G V  WILL BE UP THERE TO SUPPORT CHICKEN LIL
> *


were yall cumin too


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

he where the hop off 2 nite;;friday;;;big al wants 2 no


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CHUCKIEBOY63_@Aug 7 2009, 02:46 PM~14705373
> *SEE EVERYONE TONIGHT AT THE HOP..........GOODTIMES :biggrin:
> *


----------



## Ganso313 (Nov 27, 2004)




----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sp00kyi3_@Aug 7 2009, 05:40 PM~14706669
> *were yall cumin too
> *


*WE DID THE MUTHA FUCKEN THANG...BIG UPS TO THE HOMIE PELON FROM GOODTIMES 818 REPPEN IN THE HIGH DESERT....YOU FUCKED IT UP HOMEBOY BIG UPS PELON AND ALL THE GOODTIMERS THAT WERE OUT THERE SUPPORTING THE FAM BAM......GOODTIMES ALL DAY!!!*  :thumbsup:


----------



## ~TRU~ (Feb 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CHUCKIEBOY63_@Aug 8 2009, 02:50 AM~14709797
> *WE DID THE MUTHA FUCKEN THANG...BIG UPS TO THE HOMIE PELON FROM GOODTIMES 818 REPPEN IN THE HIGH DESERT....YOU FUCKED IT UP HOMEBOY BIG UPS PELON AND ALL THE GOODTIMERS THAT WERE OUT THERE SUPPORTING THE FAM BAM......GOODTIMES ALL DAY!!!   :thumbsup:
> *


WE STAY ON TOP HOMIE , IT FEELS GOOD TO BE A GOODTIMER , SERVING SUCKERS FROM COAST TO COAST.


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ~FULLTIMER~_@Aug 8 2009, 02:16 AM~14709835
> *WE STAY ON TOP HOMIE , IT FEELS GOOD TO BE A GOODTIMER , SERVING SUCKERS FROM COAST TO COAST.
> *


*X2 AND SOON TO BE SERVEN FOO'S OVER SEA'S...GOODTIMES ALL DAY LONG!!!!*  :biggrin:


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CHUCKIEBOY63_@Aug 8 2009, 01:50 AM~14709797
> *WE DID THE MUTHA FUCKEN THANG...BIG UPS TO THE HOMIE PELON FROM GOODTIMES 818 REPPEN IN THE HIGH DESERT....YOU FUCKED IT UP HOMEBOY BIG UPS PELON AND ALL THE GOODTIMERS THAT WERE OUT THERE SUPPORTING THE FAM BAM......GOODTIMES ALL DAY!!!   :thumbsup:
> *


HANDS DOWN 2 PELON  GT


----------



## ESELILREBEL (Aug 11, 2008)




----------



## 1 LOW AZTEC (Aug 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ~FULLTIMER~_@Aug 8 2009, 02:16 AM~14709835
> *WE STAY ON TOP HOMIE , IT FEELS GOOD TO BE A GOODTIMER , SERVING SUCKERS FROM COAST TO COAST.
> *


x48    till the casket drops


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ESELILREBEL_@Aug 8 2009, 04:44 AM~14709981
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## sp00kyi3 (Feb 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by CHUCKIEBOY63_@Aug 8 2009, 12:50 AM~14709797
> *WE DID THE MUTHA FUCKEN THANG...BIG UPS TO THE HOMIE PELON FROM GOODTIMES 818 REPPEN IN THE HIGH DESERT....YOU FUCKED IT UP HOMEBOY BIG UPS PELON AND ALL THE GOODTIMERS THAT WERE OUT THERE SUPPORTING THE FAM BAM......GOODTIMES ALL DAY!!!   :thumbsup:
> *


you did tha thang


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)

cant wait to be part of the familia


----------



## ESELILREBEL (Aug 11, 2008)




----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sp00kyi3_@Aug 8 2009, 10:43 AM~14711167
> *you did tha thang
> *


 :thumbsup: GT


----------



## SEISDOSINTHE619 (Sep 10, 2008)

SAN DIEGO HAVIN GOODTIMES WITH THE HOMIES...


----------



## WinLoseOrTie (Sep 29, 2006)

HEY LOZANO,THE NEXT TIME YOU TALK TO ME WHILE CHAIO HITS YOUR SWITCH,I WANT YOU TO BREATH,CAUSE IT LOOKED LIKED YOU DIDN'T KNOW WHAT TO SAY  :ugh:


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SEISDOSINTHE619_@Aug 9 2009, 09:29 PM~14721264
> *
> 
> 
> ...


  *WAY TO PUT IT DOWN GOODTIMER!!!!* :thumbsup:


----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SEISDOSINTHE619_@Aug 9 2009, 09:29 PM~14721264
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BIGRUBE644 (Aug 30, 2007)

WHAT DO U ALL SEE BACK BUMPER


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by WinLoseOrTie_@Aug 9 2009, 10:15 PM~14722253
> *HEY LOZANO,THE NEXT TIME YOU TALK TO ME WHILE CHAIO HITS YOUR SWITCH,I WANT YOU TO BREATH,CAUSE IT LOOKED LIKED YOU DIDN'T KNOW WHAT TO SAY   :ugh:
> *


----------



## 619sick duece (Mar 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by WinLoseOrTie_@Aug 10 2009, 12:15 AM~14722253
> *HEY LOZANO,THE NEXT TIME YOU TALK TO ME WHILE CHAIO HITS YOUR SWITCH,I WANT YOU TO BREATH,CAUSE IT LOOKED LIKED YOU DIDN'T KNOW WHAT TO SAY   :ugh:
> *


 :biggrin: its all good win lose or tie we still got u........


----------



## FiveNine619 (Feb 1, 2004)

people lie.....numbers dont....


----------



## 619sick duece (Mar 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FiveNine619_@Aug 10 2009, 11:46 AM~14724990
> *people lie.....numbers dont....
> 
> 
> ...


 thats what im talkn about!!!!


----------



## WinLoseOrTie (Sep 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 619sick duece_@Aug 10 2009, 10:49 AM~14725015
> *thats what im talkn about!!!!
> *


WE.HUH.CHEERLEADERS,CAN'T LIVE WITH THEM,CAN'T LIVE WITHOUT THEM.
GOODTIMES STAYS PISSING OFF THE WHOLE WORLD.THATS HOW WE DO IT.ONE HOP AT A TIME. :biggrin: WIN,LOSE,OR TIE,ITS GOODTIMES TILL I DIE


----------



## SEISDOSINTHE619 (Sep 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by FiveNine619_@Aug 10 2009, 10:46 AM~14724990
> *people lie.....numbers dont....
> 
> 
> ...


G- BODY THAT'S A TRIP HUH THIS FUCKERS EATTING UP IMPALAS GOT HIM NOW BUT WILL BE BACK IN THE HUNDEREDS...


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FiveNine619_@Aug 10 2009, 09:46 AM~14724990
> *people lie.....numbers dont....
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 it did real good!!! but can it hit constantly!! :biggrin:


----------



## SEISDOSINTHE619 (Sep 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by GARCIA CUSTOMS_@Aug 10 2009, 01:52 PM~14726700
> * :0  it did real good!!! but can it hit constantly!! :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## FiveNine619 (Feb 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by GARCIA CUSTOMS_@Aug 10 2009, 12:52 PM~14726700
> * :0  it did real good!!! but can it hit constantly!! :biggrin:
> *


u be the judge... :0


----------



## BIGRUBE644 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GARCIA CUSTOMS_@Aug 10 2009, 01:52 PM~14726700
> *<span style='color:blue'>X2*


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ESELILREBEL_@Aug 8 2009, 02:34 PM~14712319
> *
> 
> 
> ...



keep doin ya thing homie


----------



## BIGRUBE644 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FiveNine619_@Aug 10 2009, 02:02 PM~14726800
> *u be the judge... :0
> 
> 
> ...


 THE RED ONE MY HAT TO IT. BUT THE GREEN ONE LOOKS LIKE IT NEED MORE WEIGHT TO MAKE IT COME DOWN FASTER..... :biggrin: BUT IT LOOKS GOOD DOING 110..


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)

did todd break u off i left early what happen :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## BIGRUBE644 (Aug 30, 2007)

[/quote
GRACIAS CUSTOMS U NEED TO DO UR MAGIC ONE MORE TIME. MAKE UR MONSTER STAND UP.. FOR ALL THESE HATERS


----------



## FiveNine619 (Feb 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by GARCIA CUSTOMS_@Aug 10 2009, 01:11 PM~14726858
> *did todd break u off i left early what happen :0  :0  :0  :0
> *



so is it hitting constantly?


----------



## 619sick duece (Mar 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GARCIA CUSTOMS_@Aug 10 2009, 02:52 PM~14726700
> * :0  it did real good!!! but can it hit constantly!! :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: but can u touch this inchs


----------



## 619sick duece (Mar 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GARCIA CUSTOMS_@Aug 10 2009, 03:11 PM~14726858
> *did todd break u off i left early what happen :0  :0  :0  :0
> *



DONT HATE!!!!!!


----------



## Por313Vida (Jun 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FiveNine619_@Aug 10 2009, 02:02 PM~14726800
> *u be the judge... :0
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## SWITCH_TALKIN (Nov 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by FiveNine619_@Aug 10 2009, 02:02 PM~14726800
> *u be the judge... :0
> 
> 
> ...


*LOOKS LIKE THE RED ONE WAS CONSISTANT AND THE GREEN ONE WAS STUCK.....GOOD INCHES BUT NOT COMING BACK DOWN....  *


----------



## STR8GRINDING IN SD (Jan 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 619sick duece_@Aug 10 2009, 10:44 AM~14724973
> *:biggrin: its all good win lose or tie we still got u........
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIGRUBE644_@Aug 10 2009, 01:14 PM~14726886
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIGRUBE644_@Aug 10 2009, 02:14 PM~14726886
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:0


----------



## STR8GRINDING IN SD (Jan 19, 2009)




----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 619sick duece_@Aug 10 2009, 01:50 PM~14727238
> *:biggrin: but can u touch this inchs
> *


yes i can.... dont doubt me :0 :0 :0


----------



## FiveNine619 (Feb 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw Marty_@Aug 10 2009, 03:08 PM~14727971
> *ATTENTION ALL SAN DIEGO HOPPERS, THAT MEANS ANYBODY !!!
> 
> THE YELLOW CAR (REGAL) FROM ARIZONA AND TODD (RED 64) IS CALLING OUT ANY HOPPER TONIGHT 7 PM FAM BAM PARKING LOT.
> ...


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 619sick duece_@Aug 10 2009, 01:51 PM~14727249
> *DONT HATE!!!!!!
> *


i aint hating i gave u ur props its hitting and its up there!!!! dont let ur head get all big now!!!!!


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

TTT


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)




----------



## 48221 (Mar 21, 2009)




----------



## 32165 (Sep 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by WinLoseOrTie_@Aug 3 2009, 10:35 PM~14667714
> *ANYBODY FROM SAN DIEGO WANNA HOP,AND I MEAN ANYBODY.EVEN IF THE CAR ISN'T YOURS(CHAIO)LETS DO THIS SHIT CAUSE AS SOON AS I GET TO S.D I'M PULLING UP TO ANY CAR I SEE WITHOUT A GOODTIMES PLAQUE AND TO ME IT DOESN'T MATTER WHETHER I WIN,LOSE OR TIE CAUSE YOU ALREADY KNOW IT GOODTIMES TILL I DIE :burn:  :angel:
> *





:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 619sick duece_@Aug 10 2009, 10:44 AM~14724973
> *:biggrin: its all good win lose or tie we still got u........
> *



AND YOU GOT STUCK :0


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

GOODTIMES TTT


----------



## ~TRU~ (Feb 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIG TURTLE_@Aug 11 2009, 01:01 AM~14732999
> *AND YOU GOT STUCK  :0
> *


 :0 :0 agian? :uh:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIGRUBE644_@Aug 10 2009, 02:09 PM~14726847
> *THE RED ONE MY HAT TO IT. BUT THE GREEN ONE LOOKS LIKE IT NEED MORE WEIGHT TO MAKE IT COME DOWN FASTER..... :biggrin:  BUT IT LOOKS GOOD DOING 110..
> *


na the black one needs more power. u put more weight it will still get stuck :biggrin:


----------



## chevy_boy (Mar 13, 2007)




----------



## San Diego 619 (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIGRUBE644_@Aug 10 2009, 02:09 PM~14726847
> *THE RED ONE MY HAT TO IT. BUT THE GREEN ONE LOOKS LIKE IT NEED MORE WEIGHT TO MAKE IT COME DOWN FASTER..... :biggrin:  BUT IT LOOKS GOOD DOING 110..
> *


not on the scales todd was a couple inches shy todd can get beat dont forget.........


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)

GOODTIMES TO THE MOTHER F**KING TOP


----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## SEISDOSINTHE619 (Sep 10, 2008)

:around:


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ~FULLTIMER~_@Aug 11 2009, 12:12 AM~14733039
> *:0  :0 agian? :uh:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 32165 (Sep 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CHUCKIEBOY63_@Aug 11 2009, 08:53 PM~14741880
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *



Stuck? :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: Now you're just making shit up.


----------



## 32165 (Sep 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by WinLoseOrTie_@Aug 3 2009, 10:35 PM~14667714
> *ANYBODY FROM SAN DIEGO WANNA HOP,AND I MEAN ANYBODY.EVEN IF THE CAR ISN'T YOURS(CHAIO)LETS DO THIS SHIT CAUSE AS SOON AS I GET TO S.D I'M PULLING UP TO ANY CAR I SEE WITHOUT A GOODTIMES PLAQUE AND TO ME IT DOESN'T MATTER WHETHER I WIN,LOSE OR TIE CAUSE YOU ALREADY KNOW IT GOODTIMES TILL I DIE :burn:  :angel:
> *



This is a funny post. :biggrin:


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by FiveNine619_@Aug 10 2009, 11:46 AM~14724990
> *people lie.....numbers dont....
> 
> 
> ...


That a good pic, Top the stick is 106 and it's like 2-3 over the plexi glass ,that mutha fuckers working...but in the Video, there is no stick and both cars are swingin, Todds 64 looks like it was leaning back a little farther so I would assume it's a bit higher.....Good ass hop ,wish we were there, maybe next year S,D will be in sea world on friday though :biggrin:


----------



## 619sick duece (Mar 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIG TURTLE_@Aug 11 2009, 01:01 AM~14732999
> *AND YOU GOT STUCK  :0
> *


ANOTHER CHEERLEADER


----------



## 619sick duece (Mar 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GARCIA CUSTOMS_@Aug 10 2009, 05:42 PM~14728352
> *i aint hating i gave u ur props its hitting and its up there!!!! dont let ur head get all big now!!!!!
> *


Thanx


----------



## WinLoseOrTie (Sep 29, 2006)

LOZANO,REMEMBER LAST YEAR AT VEGAS
COMING UP SHORT AND STUCK.HAHAHAHAHA


----------



## WinLoseOrTie (Sep 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by WinLoseOrTie_@Aug 12 2009, 09:19 PM~14752648
> *LOZANO,REMEMBER LAST YEAR AT VEGAS
> COMING UP SHORT AND STUCK.HAHAHAHAHA
> 
> ...


PICTURE DONT LIE,PEOPLE DO.
AHAHAHAHAHAHAAHHA


----------



## WinLoseOrTie (Sep 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by WinLoseOrTie_@Aug 12 2009, 09:19 PM~14752648
> *LOZANO,REMEMBER LAST YEAR AT VEGAS
> COMING UP SHORT AND STUCK.HAHAHAHAHA
> 
> ...


FOR ANYBODY THAT THINKS IM LYING.GO BUY ROLLIN VOL.12
THE VIDEO SHOWS WHATS,WHAT


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by WinLoseOrTie_@Aug 12 2009, 09:22 PM~14752697
> *FOR ANYBODY THAT THINKS IM LYING.GO BUY ROLLIN VOL.12
> THE VIDEO SHOWS WHATS,WHAT
> *


 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## BIGRUBE644 (Aug 30, 2007)

puto chucks :biggrin:


----------



## ESELILREBEL (Aug 11, 2008)

T.T.T FROM THE BOTTOM OF PAGE 2


----------



## 32165 (Sep 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by WinLoseOrTie_@Aug 12 2009, 09:19 PM~14752648
> *LOZANO,REMEMBER LAST YEAR AT VEGAS
> COMING UP SHORT AND STUCK.HAHAHAHAHA
> 
> ...





:roflmao: :roflmao: A fucking year ago?  :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## ESELILREBEL (Aug 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw Marty_@Aug 13 2009, 04:53 PM~14761587
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao: A fucking year ago?   :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


:uh: BUT IT HAPPENED....... PICTURES DONT LIE :biggrin:


----------



## 32165 (Sep 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ESELILREBEL_@Aug 15 2009, 05:16 AM~14776255
> *:uh: BUT IT HAPPENED....... PICTURES DONT LIE  :biggrin:
> *



No comment :biggrin:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw Marty_@Aug 13 2009, 04:53 PM~14761587
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao: A fucking year ago?    :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


hahaha took him that long to beat a gbody ...... :roflmao:


----------



## 32165 (Sep 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Aug 15 2009, 04:30 PM~14779204
> *hahaha took him that long to beat a gbody ...... :roflmao:
> *



LOL, okay.


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)




----------



## 1 LOW AZTEC (Aug 28, 2008)

> ttt for my carnal


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

TTT


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CHUCKIEBOY63_@Aug 15 2009, 09:09 PM~14781051
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## LVdroe (Feb 21, 2007)

BUMPerrrrrrrrrr :0


----------



## LVdroe (Feb 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw Marty_@Aug 11 2009, 09:23 PM~14742322
> *This is a funny post.  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## mrtungring6622 (Sep 29, 2005)

ALEX, AND GOODTIMES- YOU HAVE A SPECIAL INVITE TO OUR SHOW SEPT 6 2009 HIT UP BIG JAY @ 310 800 6499 FOR MORE INFO. GET WORD TO ALEX AND THE GOODTIMES CC ASAP


----------



## ~TRU~ (Feb 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by WinLoseOrTie_@Aug 12 2009, 10:19 PM~14752648
> *LOZANO,REMEMBER LAST YEAR AT VEGAS
> COMING UP SHORT AND STUCK.HAHAHAHAHA
> 
> ...


THE TRUFFS IN THE PUDDING :biggrin:


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ~FULLTIMER~_@Aug 19 2009, 01:03 PM~14817900
> *THE TRUFFS IN THE PUDDING :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 619sick duece_@Aug 12 2009, 07:58 AM~14745147
> *ANOTHER CHEERLEADER
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

even the rack on the duece got stuck :biggrin: or you going to say diffrent :dunno:


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG TURTLE_@Aug 20 2009, 01:41 PM~14829358
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> even the rack on the duece got  stuck  :biggrin:  or you going to say diffrent  :dunno:
> *


 :0


----------



## 32165 (Sep 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIG TURTLE_@Aug 20 2009, 01:41 PM~14829358
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> even the rack on the duece got  stuck  :biggrin:  or you going to say diffrent  :dunno:
> *



Damn, still butt hurt?

That loss was over a month ago.


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw Marty_@Aug 21 2009, 03:03 PM~14841744
> *Damn, still butt hurt?
> 
> That loss was over a month ago.
> *


WIN LOSE OR TIE GOODTIMES TILL WE DIE  

AND THIS ONE WAS ALMOST A YEAR AGO


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)




----------



## 32165 (Sep 7, 2007)

LOL.

Lemme quit.


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw Marty_@Aug 21 2009, 08:08 PM~14843754
> *LOL.
> 
> Lemme quit.
> *



lol its all fun in game loko


----------



## ~TRU~ (Feb 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw Marty_@Aug 21 2009, 04:03 PM~14841744
> *Damn, still butt hurt?
> 
> That loss was over a month ago.
> *


not hurt just proud homie theres a big diffrence , gt all day


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ~FULLTIMER~_@Aug 22 2009, 12:45 AM~14846021
> *not hurt just proud homie theres a big diffrence , gt all day
> *


  :biggrin:


----------



## 32165 (Sep 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIG TURTLE_@Aug 21 2009, 10:48 PM~14845390
> *lol  its all fun in game loko
> *



:thumbsup: It sure is, what else would we do between events, shows, hops or picnics?


----------



## BiG J0HN 95 (Feb 24, 2009)

alex u ready to hop?!!!!


----------



## NEXT LEVEL CC (Apr 30, 2009)

SAVE THAT FO THE NEXT LEVEL SHOW BIG JOHN. WERE GOING TO DO SUMTHING THAT AINT BEEN DONE EVERYTHING WILL BE PHOTOGRAPHED DOG. :cheesy:


----------



## NEXT LEVEL CC (Apr 30, 2009)

> _Originally posted by NOTHING BUT TROUBLE_@Aug 17 2009, 01:02 AM~14789951
> *TTT
> *


WAD UP BIG DOG HOPE TO SEE U AT THE SHOW :cheesy:


----------



## 619sick duece (Mar 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIG TURTLE_@Aug 20 2009, 02:41 PM~14829358
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> even the rack on the duece got  stuck  :biggrin:  or you going to say diffrent  :dunno:
> *


lOSE TIE OR CRY THATS WHAT YOUR DOING :biggrin:


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)

alex i think you need to bring the car to the 505 chuch will fill you in


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 619sick duece_@Aug 24 2009, 09:38 AM~14863106
> *WIN lOSE OR TIE GOODTIMES TILL WE DIE   THATS WHAT YOUR DOING :biggrin:
> *



NO ONE IS CRYING JUST TELLING IT HOW IT WAS


----------



## LVdroe (Feb 21, 2007)

BUMP errrrrr


----------



## WinLoseOrTie (Sep 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BiG J0HN 95_@Aug 23 2009, 01:51 PM~14855335
> *alex u ready to hop?!!!!
> *


let me when and where,and this time when we hop,i don't want no one to hold your steering wheel so when you get stuck, your gonna lose  :0


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by WinLoseOrTie_@Aug 24 2009, 03:44 PM~14866931
> *let me when and where,and this time when we hop,i don't want no one to hold your steering wheel so when you get stuck, your gonna lose   :0
> *



:0 keep doin ya thing


----------



## BiG J0HN 95 (Feb 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by WinLoseOrTie_@Aug 24 2009, 03:44 PM~14866931
> *let me when and where,and this time when we hop,i don't want no one to hold your steering wheel so when you get stuck, your gonna lose   :0
> *


no problem dog no one on da door!!!!this week end at da costa mesa show howsn that sound?


----------



## WinLoseOrTie (Sep 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BiG J0HN 95_@Aug 24 2009, 08:14 PM~14869870
> *no problem dog no one on da door!!!!this week end at da costa mesa show howsn that sound?
> *


thats what im talking bout,ilol see u sunday :biggrin:


----------



## bmorelac (Oct 3, 2007)

keep doing ypur thing alex, every one knows you put it down for the BIG G.T. !!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## WinLoseOrTie (Sep 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bmorelac_@Aug 24 2009, 08:19 PM~14869922
> *keep doing ypur thing alex, every one knows you put it down for the BIG G.T. !!!!!! :biggrin:
> *


OF COURSE.G.T. OR NOT TO BE.
ITS ALL 4 THA LOVE FOR THIS SPORT :biggrin:


----------



## BiG J0HN 95 (Feb 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by WinLoseOrTie_@Aug 24 2009, 08:16 PM~14869893
> *thats what im talking bout,ilol see u sunday :biggrin:
> *


sounds like a date!!!!


----------



## WinLoseOrTie (Sep 29, 2006)

BIG JOHN,I HEARD UR DOING MORE INCHES,ITS ALL GOOD.YOUR DOING ALOT WITH A SINGLE!!!!!! ILL GIVE YOU THAT.ILL BE TAKING MY CAR BACK 2 HAPPY NEXT MONTH 4 AN OVERHAUL IF YOU KNOW WHAT I MEAN


----------



## WinLoseOrTie (Sep 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BiG J0HN 95_@Aug 24 2009, 08:27 PM~14870014
> *sounds like a date!!!!
> *


I SEE YOU MORE THAN ANY OTHER PERSON.
STOP FOLLOWING ME BIG JOHN :scrutinize:


----------



## BiG J0HN 95 (Feb 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by WinLoseOrTie_@Aug 24 2009, 08:30 PM~14870060
> *I SEE YOU MORE THAN ANY OTHER PERSON.
> STOP FOLLOWING ME BIG JOHN :scrutinize:
> *


i thought u were da one following me dog!!!!


----------



## WinLoseOrTie (Sep 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BiG J0HN 95_@Aug 24 2009, 08:32 PM~14870094
> *i thought u were da one following me dog!!!!
> *


LOL.AND TELL DARELL THAT TINY D IS WAITING 4 HIM TO PICK HIM UP IN SAN BERDOO :cheesy: TINY D ALSO SAID TO TELL DARELL TO STOP WEARING WHITE T shirts AT HOPS BECAUSE HE'S MAKING HIS RELATIVES LOOK BAD :0


----------



## Hernan (Oct 8, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)

:0 :0


> _Originally posted by BiG J0HN 95_@Aug 24 2009, 07:27 PM~14870014
> *sounds like a date!!!!
> *


get the bbq ready im coming for u. you the first one on my list chuy i mean big john!!!! :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## old man lets hop (Feb 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GARCIA CUSTOMS_@Aug 24 2009, 10:42 PM~14871646
> *:0  :0
> get the bbq ready im coming for u. you the first one on my list chuy i mean big john!!!! :0 :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :biggrin:
> *


   :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by WestTexas_lowlow_@Aug 24 2009, 10:08 AM~14863417
> *alex i think you need to bring the car to the 505 chuch will fill you in
> *


 :dunno: :dunno: 
WE HAVE 2 GO BACK 2 NEW MEXICO :biggrin:


----------



## 1 LOW AZTEC (Aug 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by NOTHING BUT TROUBLE_@Aug 25 2009, 12:56 AM~14872445
> *:dunno:  :dunno:
> WE HAVE 2 GO BACK 2 NEW MEXICO :biggrin:
> *


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)

:0 :0 i see u alex!!!!!!! u want some chips!!! :0 :0 :0


----------



## BiG J0HN 95 (Feb 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by GARCIA CUSTOMS_@Aug 24 2009, 10:42 PM~14871646
> *:0  :0
> get the bbq ready im coming for u. you the first one on my list chuy i mean big john!!!! :0 :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :biggrin:
> *


ok flameing tittys!!!!i dont think youll beat my maliblue!!!!


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BiG J0HN 95_@Aug 25 2009, 05:39 PM~14879894
> *ok flameing tittys!!!!i dont think youll beat my maliblue!!!!
> *


i already know!!!! :0 :0 :0 dont think u will beat the cutlass!!!! :0 :0 this will be the hop of the year the real king of g-bodys!!   after vegas!!! :0


----------



## BIGRUBE644 (Aug 30, 2007)

HHAHAHHAHAHAHHA.. KEEP PUSHINN..


----------



## BiG J0HN 95 (Feb 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by GARCIA CUSTOMS_@Aug 25 2009, 08:24 PM~14881210
> *yes i am da real king of single pumps and G-bodys!!!! atleast u admit that!!!!*


----------



## 1 LOW AZTEC (Aug 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by GARCIA CUSTOMS_@Aug 25 2009, 08:24 PM~14881210
> *i already know!!!! :0  :0  :0  dont think u will beat the cutlass!!!! :0  :0 this will be the hop of the year the real king of g-bodys!!    after vegas!!! :0
> *


you guys need to come to new mexico


----------



## WinLoseOrTie (Sep 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 1 LOW AZTEC_@Aug 25 2009, 08:34 PM~14881366
> *you guys need to come to new mexico
> *


we got all the drama we need here in l.a to last a lifetime :biggrin:


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BiG J0HN 95_@Aug 25 2009, 07:32 PM~14881347
> *yes i am da real king of single pumps and G-bodys!!!! atleast u admit that!!!!
> *


 :nono: :nono: :nono: your not the king of g-bodys :0 :0 the king of single yes king of g-body no!!!!! :0 :0


----------



## WinLoseOrTie (Sep 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GARCIA CUSTOMS_@Aug 25 2009, 08:11 AM~14873691
> * :0  :0 i see u alex!!!!!!! u want some chips!!! :0  :0  :0
> *


hey shrek,did you tell fiona and donkey that your going to king taco without them.ima going 2 tell,MAMA!


----------



## mrtungring6622 (Sep 29, 2005)

http://ht.cdn.mydeo.net/o1/u/m3/ac4a07ba52...6480b51f2d5.wmv
CHECK THIS OUT!


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by WinLoseOrTie_@Aug 26 2009, 06:53 AM~14885115
> *hey shrek,did you tell fiona and donkey that your going to king taco without them.ima going 2 tell,MAMA!
> *


now im going to break u off!!!!!!! :angry: :angry: :angry: :angry: lets hop with ur 94 inches!!!! :0 :0 :0


----------



## WinLoseOrTie (Sep 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GARCIA CUSTOMS_@Aug 26 2009, 03:20 PM~14889423
> *
> now im going to break u off!!!!!!!  :angry:  :angry:  :angry:  :angry: lets hop with ur 94 inches!!!! :0  :0  :0
> *



MAN I THOUGHT I WAS GOING TO TO YOU MIA ON A MILK CARTON.
IT WOULD HAVE A PIC OF YOU AND IT WOULD SAY,HAVE YOU SEEN THIS OGRE
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## ANGELBOY (Sep 4, 2008)

:0


> _Originally posted by WinLoseOrTie_@Aug 26 2009, 09:41 PM~14893474
> *MAN I THOUGHT I WAS GOING TO TO YOU MIA ON A MILK CARTON.
> IT WOULD HAVE A PIC OF YOU AND IT WOULD SAY,HAVE YOU SEEN THIS OGRE
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)




----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)




----------



## JUST US (Dec 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by NOTHING BUT TROUBLE_@Aug 31 2009, 09:07 PM~14943677
> *
> 
> 
> ...




^^^ THAT HAS TO BE A PHOTOSHOP JOB...! WE ALL KNOW ALEX CAN'T HIT HIS OWN SWITCH WITHOUT IT GETTING STUCK!!! HAHAHAHA WHERES MY KING TACO!!


----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by JUST US_@Sep 1 2009, 11:50 PM~14956228
> *^^^ THAT HAS TO BE A PHOTOSHOP JOB...! WE ALL KNOW ALEX CAN'T HIT HIS OWN SWITCH WITHOUT IT GETTING STUCK!!! HAHAHAHA WHERES MY KING TACO!!
> *


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## 619sick duece (Mar 13, 2007)




----------



## SEISDOSINTHE619 (Sep 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by WinLoseOrTie_@Aug 12 2009, 09:20 PM~14752674
> *PICTURE DONT LIE,PEOPLE DO.
> AHAHAHAHAHAHAAHHA
> *


----------



## WinLoseOrTie (Sep 29, 2006)

I WILL BE IN SAN DIEGO THIS WEEKEND FOR THE AZTLAN PICNIC AT J STREET WITH MY CAR PUTTING IT DOWN FOR THE BIG GOODTIMES CAR CLUB.ANYBODY INTERESTED IN JOINING THE CLUB AND HELPING MY TRUE COUSIN START UP THE SAN DIEGO CHAPTER HIT ME UP.THIS IS A PIC OF MY COUSIN ADRIAN'S CAR


----------



## chaio (Jan 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by WinLoseOrTie_@Aug 3 2009, 11:25 PM~14667579
> *ANYBODY WHO WANTS TO HOP ,GOODTIMES WILL BE PULLING UP TO HOP WITH HEAVY ARTILERY SO GIVE IT YOUR BEST SHOT CAUSE YOU ALREADY KNOW WHAT I BRING TO THE TABLE :biggrin:
> *


a empty plate.. :dunno:


----------



## WinLoseOrTie (Sep 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by chaio_@Sep 8 2009, 05:02 PM~15018062
> *a empty plate.. :dunno:
> *


CHAIO DON'T GET ME STARTED AGAIN,I MIGHT END UP BREAKING MY OTHER SPINDLE.BUT THIS TIME IM LOOKING 4 STEPHAN(I NEED THAT DUMP TRUUUCHA).
WE HAVE SOME UNFINISHED BUSSINESS TO ATTEND 2


----------



## chaio (Jan 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by WinLoseOrTie_@Sep 8 2009, 06:23 PM~15018285
> *CHAIO DON'T GET ME STARTED AGAIN,I MIGHT END UP BREAKING MY OTHER SPINDLE.BUT THIS TIME IM LOOKING 4 STEPHAN(I NEED THAT DUMP TRUUUCHA).
> WE HAVE SOME UNFINISHED BUSSINESS TO ATTEND 2
> *


LOL WHAT UP YOU COMMING DOWN THIS WEEKEND?


----------



## WinLoseOrTie (Sep 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by chaio_@Sep 8 2009, 05:25 PM~15018324
> *LOL WHAT UP YOU COMMING DOWN THIS WEEKEND?
> *


HELL YEAH.
JEW NO ET.


----------



## chaio (Jan 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by WinLoseOrTie_@Sep 8 2009, 06:26 PM~15018339
> *HELL YEAH.
> JEW NO ET.
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## SEISDOSINTHE619 (Sep 10, 2008)




----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)

:0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## GOODTIMES CC (Sep 17, 2003)

TTT


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by WinLoseOrTie_@Sep 8 2009, 04:54 PM~15017981
> *I WILL BE IN SAN DIEGO THIS WEEKEND FOR THE AZTLAN PICNIC AT J STREET WITH MY CAR PUTTING IT DOWN FOR THE BIG GOODTIMES CAR CLUB.ANYBODY INTERESTED IN JOINING THE CLUB AND HELPING MY TRUE COUSIN START UP THE SAN DIEGO CHAPTER HIT ME UP.THIS IS A PIC OF MY COUSIN ADRIAN'S CAR
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## BIGRUBE644 (Aug 30, 2007)

BANGGIN NOTHING BUT BACK BUMPER.... THE MIGHTY GT..


----------



## SEISDOSINTHE619 (Sep 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIGRUBE644_@Sep 8 2009, 11:38 PM~15023279
> *BANGGIN NOTHING BUT BACK BUMPER....  THE MIGHTY GT..
> *


----------



## B'CITY (Aug 4, 2009)

hey alex was up dawg.......


----------



## javib760 (Oct 27, 2008)

props 2 alex 4 puttin it down n s.d. yesterday, i got some pics of ur ride 
i'll post up later


----------



## FA SHO RIDAZ (Oct 23, 2008)

*I MISSED U YESTURDAY PIMP JUICE.... BUT!
I'M COMING 2 :nicoderm: U MY NEW LOWRIDER FRIEND!! :biggrin: 
LET ME KNOW WHERE & WHEN??  *


----------



## WinLoseOrTie (Sep 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FA $HO RIDAZ_@Sep 14 2009, 09:19 PM~15083330
> *I MISSED U YESTURDAY PIMP JUICE....  BUT!
> I'M COMING 2 :nicoderm: U MY NEW LOWRIDER FRIEND!!  :biggrin:
> LET ME KNOW WHERE & WHEN??
> *


this sunday will be my last hop.so if you wanna hop,lets do it this sunday


----------



## 187LUXURY (Oct 20, 2004)




----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by WinLoseOrTie_@Sep 15 2009, 07:50 AM~15086077
> *this sunday will be my last hop.so if you wanna hop,lets do it this sunday
> *


  MAKE OVER TIME


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

make over time;yeaaaaaaaaa


----------



## javib760 (Oct 27, 2008)




----------



## javib760 (Oct 27, 2008)




----------



## javib760 (Oct 27, 2008)




----------



## javib760 (Oct 27, 2008)




----------



## CHENTEX3 (Aug 31, 2005)

:420: :biggrin:


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

TTT


----------



## munozfamily (May 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY_@Sep 21 2009, 02:36 AM~15139000
> *TTT
> *


----------



## So.Cal Hopper (Nov 18, 2008)

TTT


----------



## bmoregoodtimer (Mar 25, 2009)

wud up alex look n good bro :biggrin:


----------



## SEISDOSINTHE619 (Sep 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by WinLoseOrTie_@Sep 15 2009, 07:50 AM~15086077
> *this sunday will be my last hop.so if you wanna hop,lets do it this sunday
> *


THAT'S WHAT YOU SAID LAST MONTH YOU CAN'T STOP FOO... :biggrin:


----------



## SEISDOSINTHE619 (Sep 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by WinLoseOrTie_@Sep 8 2009, 04:54 PM~15017981
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## munozfamily (May 8, 2007)

GOODTIMES.....GOOD HOMIES


----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)

TTT


----------



## big $uge (Sep 19, 2006)

*THE SOUND IS FUCKED *


----------



## bmoregoodtimer (Mar 25, 2009)

wish we could of bin there


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by big $uge_@Oct 14 2009, 12:38 PM~15354965
> *THE SOUND IS FUCKED
> 
> 
> *


THANKS 4 THE VIDEOS  GT


----------



## SEISDOSINTHE619 (Sep 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by big $uge_@Oct 14 2009, 12:38 PM~15354965
> *THE SOUND IS FUCKED
> 
> 
> *


THAT FUCKERS SOLID....YOU KNOW THIS FUCKER WAS BUILT RIGHT  
GOODTIMES TTT 25 LICKS STRIGHT BUMPER ACTION


----------



## Purple Haze (Aug 9, 2004)

I got some good footage of Alex from this weekend. I'll try to post up tonight for everyone


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SEISDOSINTHE619_@Oct 16 2009, 10:36 AM~15378124
> *THAT FUCKERS SOLID....YOU KNOW THIS FUCKER WAS BUILT RIGHT
> GOODTIMES TTT  25 LICKS STRIGHT BUMPER ACTION
> *


 :0 :0 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## GOODTIMES CC (Sep 17, 2003)

ttt


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)




----------



## SEISDOSINTHE619 (Sep 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Purple Haze_@Oct 16 2009, 11:42 AM~15378169
> *I got some good footage of Alex from this weekend. I'll try to post up tonight for everyone
> *


 :0


----------



## mister x (Feb 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Purple Haze_@Oct 16 2009, 10:42 AM~15378169
> *I got some good footage of Alex from this weekend. I'll try to post up tonight for everyone
> *


the one when he busted the midwhack ass and angel or did u guys beat him too :0


----------



## ANGELBOY (Sep 4, 2008)

:0


> _Originally posted by mister x_@Oct 16 2009, 06:00 PM~15381719
> *the one when he busted the midwhack ass and angel or did u guys beat him too :0
> *


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## Hannibal Lector (Oct 10, 2006)

wats crackin purple haze. good to meet you at rons shop. as for the plaza hop, i think fabian took that one but i gotta give it up to alex cuz that homie did the damn thang, didnt stop even when his battery fell out, kept goin like the energizer bunny.


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Hannibal Lector_@Oct 17 2009, 01:46 AM~15385345
> *wats crackin purple haze. good to meet you at rons shop. as for the plaza hop, i think fabian took that one but i gotta give it up to alex cuz that homie did the damn thang, didnt stop even when his battery fell out, kept goin like the energizer bunny.
> *


ALEX HAS 2 MUCH HEART HOMIE WE GLAD 2 HAVE THAT LIL FUKER IN THE MIGHTY GT


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by big $uge_@Oct 14 2009, 12:38 PM~15354965
> *THE SOUND IS FUCKED
> 
> 
> *


MAYNE HOLD UP!!, ALEX PUTTIN IT DOWN, HE HOP THE WHOLE MARATHON, EVEN LET THEM OTHER HOPPERS CATCH A BREATH :biggrin:


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

*TTT FOR MY PERRITO PUTTING IT DOWN COMO SIEMPRE...KEEP SMASHEN THAT GT BIG ALEX!!!!!*


----------



## iHopp (Sep 19, 2007)

HERE A PIC I TOOK :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## iHopp (Sep 19, 2007)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## SEISDOSINTHE619 (Sep 10, 2008)

ANYBODY INTERESTED IN JOINING THE CLUB AND HELPING MY TRUE COUSIN START UP THE SAN DIEGO CHAPTER HIT ME UP.THIS IS A PIC OF MY COUSIN ADRIAN'S CAR
















[/quote]


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)

alex there talkking about ur lock up!!! :0 :0 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## ANGELBOY (Sep 4, 2008)

:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)




----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)




----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

:0 :biggrin:


----------



## mR. Sleepy (Nov 15, 2008)

> _Originally posted by iHopp_@Oct 18 2009, 11:25 AM~15392433
> *HERE A PIC I TOOK :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



:biggrin:


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GARCIA CUSTOMS_@Oct 18 2009, 07:07 PM~15395851
> *
> 
> 
> ...


alex why is ur trunk open .. i think i see somoene peeping out the back window!!! :0 :0 :0 :0 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GARCIA CUSTOMS_@Oct 18 2009, 07:11 PM~15395880
> *
> 
> 
> ...


is that angel wearing a goodtime shirt :0 :0 :0


----------



## ANGELBOY (Sep 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by GARCIA CUSTOMS_@Oct 20 2009, 02:04 PM~15414303
> *NO I COULDNT DO THAT THEN THEY'D BE TAKING PIX OF MY TRUNK/LOCKUP AND SHOWING THEM TOO????????YOU KNOW WHO?????????????????*


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ANGELBOY_@Oct 20 2009, 01:07 PM~15414331
> *:0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  if that dont work out i got a just.us shirt for you pat ner!!!! :0 :0 :0 :0 *


----------



## ANGELBOY (Sep 4, 2008)

I GOTTA GET REJECTED FROM MY CLUB FIRST OTHERWISE IM NOT ON UR STANDARDS :0 :0 :0


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> ANYBODY INTERESTED IN JOINING THE CLUB AND HELPING MY TRUE COUSIN START UP THE SAN DIEGO CHAPTER HIT ME UP.THIS IS A PIC OF MY COUSIN ADRIAN'S CAR


[/quote]


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by iHopp_@Oct 18 2009, 10:25 AM~15392433
> *HERE A PIC I TOOK :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)

[/quote]

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## SEISDOSINTHE619 (Sep 10, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SEISDOSINTHE619_@Oct 20 2009, 09:49 PM~15418837
> *:biggrin:
> *


*QUE ONDA PERRO, ILL HIT YOU UP THIS WEEK SOME TIME......*


----------



## magoo (Oct 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GARCIA CUSTOMS_@Oct 18 2009, 06:57 PM~15394897
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Hey I know where thats at  :biggrin:


----------



## magoo (Oct 25, 2007)

*TO THE TOP FOR ALEX........GT*


----------



## magoo (Oct 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Oct 17 2009, 12:20 PM~15387058
> *MAYNE HOLD UP!!, ALEX PUTTIN IT DOWN, HE HOP THE WHOLE MARATHON, EVEN LET THEM OTHER HOPPERS CATCH A BREATH :biggrin:
> *


*X10000000000.9999999*


----------



## SEISDOSINTHE619 (Sep 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CHUCKIEBOY63_@Oct 21 2009, 02:27 PM~15424653
> *QUE ONDA PERRO, ILL HIT YOU UP THIS WEEK SOME TIME......
> *


SIMON HOPE YOU CAN MAKE IT TO SD FOR THE SHOW... AND SAT FOR THE CARNE ASADA...


----------



## magoo (Oct 25, 2007)

> ANYBODY INTERESTED IN JOINING THE CLUB AND HELPING MY TRUE COUSIN START UP THE SAN DIEGO CHAPTER HIT ME UP.THIS IS A PIC OF MY COUSIN ADRIAN'S CAR


[/quote]
*CAR IS LOOKING REAL GOOD BRO.......I LIKIE* :thumbsup: :thumbsup: TTT


----------



## SEISDOSINTHE619 (Sep 10, 2008)

*CAR IS LOOKING REAL GOOD BRO.......I LIKIE* :thumbsup: :thumbsup: TTT
[/quote]
GRACIAS :biggrin:


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SEISDOSINTHE619_@Oct 21 2009, 03:39 PM~15425424
> *SIMON HOPE YOU CAN MAKE IT TO SD FOR THE SHOW... AND SAT FOR THE CARNE ASADA...
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## POPEYE4RMGT (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GARCIA CUSTOMS_@Oct 20 2009, 02:02 PM~15414280
> *alex why is ur trunk open .. i think i see somoene peeping out the back window!!! :0  :0  :0  :0  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *











:0 :0 :0


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by POPEYE4RMGT_@Oct 21 2009, 05:36 PM~15427618
> *
> 
> 
> ...


is that ron!! get your own recipe!!! :angry: :angry: :angry: :angry:


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GARCIA CUSTOMS_@Oct 21 2009, 07:06 PM~15427989
> *is that ron!! get your own recipe!!! :angry:  :angry:  :angry:  :angry:
> *


 :0


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

GT  TTT


----------



## SEISDOSINTHE619 (Sep 10, 2008)

:0 :0 :0


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SEISDOSINTHE619_@Oct 25 2009, 01:11 AM~15458924
> *
> 
> 
> ...


he got spys. :guns: get him :biggrin:


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Oct 25 2009, 07:57 AM~15459982
> *he got spys. :guns: get him  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :thumbsup:


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by magoo_@Oct 21 2009, 03:37 PM~15425397
> *TO THE TOP FOR ALEX........GT
> *



x2 keep bangin on em


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by iHopp_@Oct 18 2009, 10:25 AM~15392433
> *HERE A PIC I TOOK :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## mufasaJR87 (Sep 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CHUCKIEBOY63_@Aug 4 2009, 12:45 PM~14671813
> *
> 
> 
> ...


that car is bad ass is that alex regal?


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mufasaJR87_@Oct 28 2009, 09:08 PM~15498897
> *that car is bad ass is that alex regal?
> *


 :thumbsup: GT


----------



## Coupe`s and Z's (Sep 29, 2009)




----------



## TRAVIEZO83 (Feb 21, 2009)

TTT ALEX GOOD TIMES


----------



## ~TRU~ (Feb 23, 2006)

vegas hop View My Video


----------



## WinLoseOrTie (Sep 29, 2006)

<object style="height: 344px; width: 425px"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=ClKKisiQT1U"><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"><param name="allowScriptAccess" value="always"><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=ClKKisiQT1U" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowfullscreen="true" allowScriptAccess="always" width="425" height="344"></object>


----------



## ~TRU~ (Feb 23, 2006)

:roflmao: :roflmao: View My Video


----------



## goof (Oct 18, 2007)




----------



## chaio (Jan 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by WinLoseOrTie_@Oct 29 2009, 10:05 PM~15510074
> *<object style="height: 344px; width: 425px"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=ClKKisiQT1U"><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"><param name="allowScriptAccess" value="always"><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=ClKKisiQT1U" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowfullscreen="true" allowScriptAccess="always" width="425" height="344"></object>
> *


what up


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)




----------



## bmorelac (Oct 3, 2007)

huge props to alex for holdin us down in the streets, u know baltimore got u on this side homie!!!!!!!! :biggrin: ....GOODTIMES FAMILIA PORVIDA


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

ALEX WHO U GOING TO SERVE NEXT .... :biggrin:


----------



## chaio (Jan 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Nov 14 2009, 11:55 AM~15663783
> *ALEX WHO U GOING TO SERVE NEXT .... :biggrin:
> *


YEAH ALEX WHO YOU GONNA LOSE TO NEXT!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## laid back in a lac (Feb 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by chaio_@Nov 14 2009, 05:39 PM~15666376
> *YEAH ALEX WHO YOU GONNA LOSE TO NEXT!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by chaio_@Nov 14 2009, 05:39 PM~15666376
> *YEAH ALEX WHO YOU GONNA LOSE TO NEXT!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :nono: :rofl:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

HAVE A HAPPY THANKS GIVING


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

:buttkick:


----------



## lincoln313 (Dec 1, 2007)




----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CHUCKIEBOYGT_@Nov 13 2009, 12:51 PM~15656296
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:thumbsup:

GT nobody beats!!! :cheesy:


----------



## SEISDOSINTHE619 (Sep 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by chaio_@Nov 14 2009, 05:39 PM~15666376
> *YEAH ALEX WHO YOU GONNA LOSE TO NEXT!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :0 :0 NOT THIS NEW YEAR...


----------



## SEISDOSINTHE619 (Sep 10, 2008)

> ALEX WHO U GOING TO SERVE NEXT .... :biggrin:


----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)

ORALE....ALEX, KEEP DOING YOUR THING MY BROTHA!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :worship: :worship:


----------



## Ganso313 (Nov 27, 2004)

x2


----------



## 87aerocoupe (Aug 14, 2006)

looks good


----------



## B'CITY (Aug 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by gmorg_@Aug 5 2009, 09:09 PM~14689131
> *Dena 4 life broke beach city off too
> *



I KNOW THIS IS A OLD OLD OLD TOPIC BUT YEAH RITE U DIDNT BREAK SHYT OFF :nono: :nono: :nono: :nono:


----------



## SiNGLEPUMPBiTCH (Jul 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by WinLoseOrTie_@Oct 29 2009, 09:05 PM~15510074
> *<object style="height: 344px; width: 425px"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=ClKKisiQT1U"><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"><param name="allowScriptAccess" value="always"><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=ClKKisiQT1U" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowfullscreen="true" allowScriptAccess="always" width="425" height="344"></object>
> *


 :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## SiNGLEPUMPBiTCH (Jul 25, 2007)

uffin: uffin: uffin:


----------



## BACKBUMMPERJUAN (Jul 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SiNGLEPUMPBiTCH_@Jan 7 2010, 09:52 PM~16221037
> *uffin:  uffin:  uffin:
> *



CHIPPER


----------



## Hernan (Oct 8, 2002)

:wave:


----------



## WinLoseOrTie (Sep 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hernan_@Jan 10 2010, 02:15 AM~16242770
> *:wave:
> *


hows my engraving coming along for my new secret weapon that the haters arent ready 4


----------



## SEISDOSINTHE619 (Sep 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by WinLoseOrTie_@Jan 10 2010, 11:24 AM~16244260
> *hows my engraving coming along for my new secret weapon that the haters arent ready 4
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## regalman85 (Feb 6, 2009)




----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by WinLoseOrTie_@Jan 10 2010, 11:24 AM~16244260
> *hows my engraving coming along for my new secret weapon that the haters arent ready 4
> *


 hno:


----------



## lincoln313 (Dec 1, 2007)




----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by WinLoseOrTie_@Jan 10 2010, 11:24 AM~16244260
> *hows my engraving coming along for my new secret weapon that the haters arent ready 4
> *


 :wow:


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by jojo67_@Jan 6 2010, 08:31 PM~16208446
> *
> 
> 
> ...


*"WHAT EVER IT TAKES"....*  :biggrin:


----------



## FA SHO RIDAZ (Oct 23, 2008)

*SO FAR WE ARE 1 & 1 ON OUR HOP RECORD, I'M ABOUT 2 CHECK MATE REAL SOON!! :biggrin:*


----------



## BACKBUMMPERJUAN (Jul 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by FA $HO RIDAZ_@Jan 11 2010, 03:51 AM~16252578
> *SO FAR WE ARE 1 & 1 ON OUR HOP RECORD, I'M ABOUT 2 CHECK MATE REAL SOON!!  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...




WHAT UP WITH U WHEN U COMING BACK TO LA?


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by WinLoseOrTie_@Jan 10 2010, 10:24 AM~16244260
> *hows my engraving coming along for my new secret weapon that the haters arent ready 4
> *


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

:0


----------



## pinche chico (Jan 29, 2007)

:wave: GOOD TIMES CC :wave:


----------



## big nuts (Jul 1, 2007)

FUCK THIS TOPIC THIS FOOL'S A HATTER!!!!


----------



## B'CITY (Aug 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by big nuts_@Jan 12 2010, 12:59 AM~16263821
> *FUCK THIS TOPIC THIS FOOL'S A HATTER!!!!
> *


 :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## SEISDOSINTHE619 (Sep 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by big nuts_@Jan 12 2010, 12:59 AM~16263821
> *FUCK THIS TOPIC THIS FOOL'S A HATTER!!!!
> *


 :no: :twak:


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by big nuts_@Jan 12 2010, 12:59 AM~16263821
> *FUCK THIS TOPIC THIS FOOL'S A HATTER!!!!
> *


 :uh:


----------



## Wife-E (Sep 21, 2009)




----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by itsonlyme1_@Jan 12 2010, 01:32 PM~16267368
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :h5: :h5: :h5:


----------



## BIGRUBE644 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by itsonlyme1_@Jan 12 2010, 01:32 PM~16267368
> *
> 
> 
> ...


2 *TIMES ON THAT.. GOODTIMES CC. TTT. GT*


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

:wow: :wow:


> _Originally posted by BIGRUBE644_@Jan 12 2010, 02:21 PM~16267816
> *2 TIMES ON THAT.. GOODTIMES CC. TTT. GT
> *


 :wow: :wow: :wow: :biggrin:


----------



## BIGRUBE644 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CHUCKIEBOYGT_@Jan 12 2010, 03:07 PM~16268190
> *:wow:  :wow:
> :wow:  :wow:  :wow:  :biggrin:
> *


nugga i a locster.. :wow: :wow:


----------



## lincoln313 (Dec 1, 2007)




----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIGRUBE644_@Jan 12 2010, 06:28 PM~16270227
> *nugga i a locster.. :wow:  :wow:
> *


*PURO SEEWEED COMPADRE...GET THAT BOTELLA READY FO SATURDAY NIGHT NIKKA!!!* :biggrin:


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CHUCKIEBOYGT_@Jan 12 2010, 10:50 PM~16274053
> *PURO SEEWEED COMPADRE...GET THAT BOTELLA READY FO SATURDAY NIGHT NIKKA!!! :biggrin:
> *


DONT 4 GET ABOUT ME SUKAS


----------



## So.Cal Hopper (Nov 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY_@Jan 12 2010, 11:52 PM~16274097
> *DONT 4 GET ABOUT ME SUKAS
> 
> 
> ...


BLAME IT ON THE HENNY :biggrin:


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 2ndchance_@Jan 12 2010, 10:57 PM~16274155
> *BLAME IT ON THE HENNY  :biggrin:
> *


LLA SABES :biggrin:


----------



## BIGRUBE644 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY_@Jan 12 2010, 10:52 PM~16274097
> *DONT 4 GET ABOUT ME SUKAS
> 
> 
> ...


NEVER NEVER CHUCHO TU QUE SI ERES UN ENBUDO..


----------



## JUST US (Dec 24, 2007)




----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIGRUBE644_@Jan 12 2010, 11:06 PM~16274264
> *NEVER NEVER CHUCHO TU QUE SI ERES UN ENBUDO..
> *


 :biggrin: PUTOO


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by JUST US_@Jan 12 2010, 11:57 PM~16274732
> *
> 
> 
> ...


BAD ASS PICS HOMIE GRACIAS


----------



## JUST US (Dec 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY_@Jan 12 2010, 10:59 PM~16274738
> *BAD ASS PICS HOMIE GRACIAS
> *



:biggrin: :biggrin: my 1st props on my pics!!! gracias!!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by JUST US_@Jan 13 2010, 12:01 AM~16274754
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  my 1st props on my pics!!! gracias!!!!  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  uffin:
> *


KEEP POSTING HOMIE THE MORE THE BETTER :biggrin:


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY_@Jan 12 2010, 10:52 PM~16274097
> *DONT 4 GET ABOUT ME SUKAS
> 
> 
> ...


*PINCHE BOBBY.....NO SE TE PASA NADA PUTO......* :biggrin:


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JUST US_@Jan 12 2010, 11:57 PM~16274732
> *
> 
> 
> ...


*OH YEA WE NEED TO TALK HAPPY.....SEE YOU SUNDAY PERRO!!!* :biggrin:


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CHUCKIEBOYGT_@Jan 13 2010, 12:48 AM~16275042
> *PINCHE BOBBY.....NO SE TE PASA NADA PUTO...... :biggrin:
> *


CHALES I LIKE HAVING A GOOD TIME DAILY :biggrin:


----------



## Wife-E (Sep 21, 2009)

> _Originally posted by OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY_@Jan 12 2010, 10:52 PM~16274097
> *DONT 4 GET ABOUT ME SUKAS
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by itsonlyme1_@Jan 13 2010, 09:27 AM~16276771
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


I TAKE BETTER PICS DRUNK :biggrin:


----------



## Purple Haze (Aug 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY_@Jan 13 2010, 01:59 PM~16278642
> *I TAKE BETTER PICS DRUNK  :biggrin:
> *


Man you be lovin that Henny! Kinda like me and Crown :biggrin:


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)




----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Purple Haze_@Jan 13 2010, 03:46 PM~16280171
> *Man you be lovin that Henny! Kinda like me and Crown  :biggrin:
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)




----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG TURTLE_@Jan 15 2010, 09:52 AM~16299926
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## SEISDOSINTHE619 (Sep 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by JUST US_@Jan 12 2010, 11:57 PM~16274732
> *
> 
> 
> ...


SICK PICTURES CARNAL GRACIAS! :biggrin:


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)




----------



## kerncountyhopper (Dec 17, 2007)

ttmft


----------



## JUST US (Dec 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SEISDOSINTHE619_@Jan 15 2010, 07:05 PM~16305064
> *SICK PICTURES CARNAL GRACIAS! :biggrin:
> *



:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BIGRUBE644 (Aug 30, 2007)

* :biggrin: ttt*


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)




----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> :biggrin:


----------



## chaio (Jan 14, 2004)

View My Video


----------

